# Best smoker for a cheaper budget?



## jtyler48 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey everyone. 

I'm in the market for a new smoker and I'm looking to get some ideas of which smokers would be pretty good for around $100-$300 price range. 

I know you probably get what you pay for but any tips would be great. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lemans (Sep 2, 2015)

Weber 22 inch gold $149
   Works great fantastic piece of equipment


----------



## mori55 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hands down chargriller Akorn. And I have electric mes , weber kettle. Never go back to anything but a Kamado smoker , grill.


----------



## b-one (Sep 2, 2015)

Weber kettle or 18.5 Weber Smokey Mnt. You may get lucky shopping and find a deal on many models this time of year they like to close them out.


----------



## lemans (Sep 2, 2015)

Craigs list.  Garage sale I bought my weber 18 " for $5.00 
     Brand new was outside for two years never used


----------



## jp61 (Sep 2, 2015)

Lemans said:


> Craigs list. Garage sale I bought my weber 18 " for $5.00
> Brand new was outside for two years never used










   

$5.00...Now that's a deal!

Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## jp61 (Sep 2, 2015)

I think the 18.5" Weber Smokey Mountain is $300. I would say most folks that purchased one, like it.


----------



## lemans (Sep 2, 2015)

Really I didn't need it but I could not pass it up


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 2, 2015)

I found the WSM on ebay for $279 and went to Home Depot and they matched the price.

Mine works great with a few mods.


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 2, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> I found the WSM on ebay for $279 and went to Home Depot and they matched the price.
> 
> Mine works great with a few mods.


What mods did you make?


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 2, 2015)

Gasket kit on the lid and aluminum door $28













IMG_7108.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Sep 2, 2015






Couple of extra washers on the top grate bolts to extend the L bracket a little $1













IMG_7072.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Sep 2, 2015






Handles on the main body/chamber for easier lifting to clean/replace charcoal $4













IMG_8928.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Sep 2, 2015






Second charcoal grate, placed at 90 degrees to catch smaller pieces of charcoal from falling through $12

I used 8" eye bolts to hold the grates together. This make lifting the grates out simple.













IMG_7103.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Sep 2, 2015






Brinkman water pan for easier access reloading HOT charcoal $12













IMG_7098.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Sep 2, 2015






Maverick ET-733 remote thermometer

The only two I highly recommend is the gasket kit and thermometer. Maintaining temperatures is a breeze from the first time firing up the WSM with a gasket and the pre-installed thermometer is way off, by up to 20-50 degrees.


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice upgrades. 

I also recommend checking Craigslist. I just searched some in my area and saw a WSM 18inch for $125.


----------



## rickw (Sep 3, 2015)

UDS or used WSM


----------



## cowboy11 (Sep 3, 2015)

i have a 22" Old Smokey I have used for years to smoke and grill with. It never has looked like much and I added a thermometer. But for less than $100.00 I do not think you can beat it.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Sep 3, 2015)

RickW said:


> UDS or used WSM



I second that!


----------



## krubby (Sep 11, 2015)

so guess I m just piling on, but I would do WSM 18.5.  quality wise you won;t get something better at that price.  22.5 starts to keep ito the $399 range


----------



## sauced (Jan 22, 2016)

I use a Weber 22 inch kettle. Great for smoking and grilling. Entry level is $100.


----------



## valleypoboy (Jan 23, 2016)

My okie joes was $150 when I bought it. I've put a few more dollars, some blood, lots of sweat and no tears into it. (All my mods are in the okie joes mods threads). Estimated $50 in upgrades and I feel it's pretty awesome.
I also have a nice propane smoker that's collecting dust now... not that I want to get rid of it though.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a 40" gasser I bought at Bass Pro off season for under $200.00 like said above check for deals now before new season starts.


----------



## cowboy11 (Jan 23, 2016)

I use an Old Smokey, made in Houston since about 1930. Simple, efficient, portable, and has worked very well for me for several years. This is in addition to my other pits.


----------



## cowboy11 (Jan 24, 2016)

And l paid about $60.00 for a new one in the largest size at Academy. I primarily smoke and slow cook with it. Mods were an extra plate above the coal plate, using the minion method. It has turned out great ribs, butt, brisket, and grilled dogs and burgers. However, it is limited to coking for about 30-40 people. It also makes great ABT's whatever you dream up.


----------



## smoknjoe1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is my plus 1 for the akorn.  I will smoke a butt all day and night on one load of lump or you can turn up the heat and sear a great steak.  Its right in your price range at Lowes.  There are a lot of mods out there but I don't have any on my unit and it works well.  You do need a good meat thermometer.  I recommend the Maverick 732 or the Igrill2.  I have both and both work well.  The range on the Igrill2 is not as good as the Maverick but the graphing program and software package make up for the range.  Good luck.


----------

